# Newbie and Minikin V2 question



## vicTor (30/8/17)

hi,

as I'm only a 5 month old vaper, I'm gearing up to upgrade from my iJust S to something much better and looking at the minikin v2

my question is to all the minikin owners - how do you find the touch screen ? 

since i've never owned a proper mod i wouldn't have experienced a mod with actual buttons, so staring off with a touch screen mod, would i manage ?

thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/8/17)

The touch screen works fine. You just need to make sure that you swipe from top to bottom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (30/8/17)

vicTor said:


> hi,
> 
> as I'm only a 5 month old vaper, I'm gearing up to upgrade from my iJust S to something much better and looking at the minikin v2
> 
> ...


Judging from the fanfare that the Minikin V2 got I don't think you would be disappointed!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DougP (30/8/17)

Great mod as Bio said make sure you swipe from top (above screen) down over screen and down to bottom (off the screen) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheV (30/8/17)

vicTor said:


> hi,
> 
> as I'm only a 5 month old vaper, I'm gearing up to upgrade from my iJust S to something much better and looking at the minikin v2
> 
> ...


The touchscreen is fine. I was concerned initially that I would find it annoying.
Actually quite the opposite. It is set and forget.
You have to intentionally unlock the screen with a proper full swipe from top to bottom to change any settings.
No accidental adjustments. Big pro for me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (30/8/17)

thanks guys, cant wait !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sideshow (30/8/17)

vicTor said:


> thanks guys, cant wait !!



You won't be disappointed - great mod, you get used to the touch screen. Best of luck on your vaping journey bud!


----------



## vicTor (30/8/17)

Sideshow said:


> You won't be disappointed - great mod, you get used to the touch screen. Best of luck on your vaping journey bud!



thanks !


----------



## vicTor (30/8/17)

sorry, just to expand, what tank can you guys suggest, keeping in mind i cant see myself building coils etc just quite yet ?

also i hear the battery life is awesome, can you agree ?


----------



## Hardtail1969 (30/8/17)

Two out of my five v2's.

Best mod out there.

End.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (30/8/17)

very cool !!


----------



## BubiSparks (30/8/17)

@vicTor At 5 months old you really should wait till you're 18 or older before starting. Impressive keyboard skills btw... 

Seriously though; The touch screen works great... It unlocks every time if you swipe SLOWLY from top to bottom. People that are frustrated by the screen are just impatient!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (30/8/17)

BubiSparks said:


> @vicTor At 5 months old you really should wait till you're 18 or older before starting. Impressive keyboard skills btw...
> 
> Seriously though; The touch screen works great... It unlocks every time if you swipe SLOWLY from top to bottom. People that are frustrated by the screen are just impatient!!!



@BubiSparks you clown you

want tank should i go for ?


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/8/17)

vicTor said:


> staring off with a touch screen mod, would i manage ?



I have two Minikin V2's and I love them! Would really like a Aegis, but that is simply due to the features it has, and I am very happy for now and you will find that is the general feeling with all V2 owners. Thing is, you do not need to fiddle with the wattage or such all that often, so very rarely would you need to 'unlock' the mod (slide down) however when you have a buttoned device you may press the + or - accidentally and then either vape at 1W or 180W (both happened to me, neither very nice). That being said, I know of someone who once threw his V2 out of the car while driving as the touch screen idea was just irritating him too much, however that is one person out of many, many that love it.



vicTor said:


> i cant see myself building coils etc just quite yet



I have 12 atomisers at home. Ranging from RDA to RTA to RDTA and then just the plain pre-built/stock coil ones. Until recently (I got myself a Serpent Mini 25 and it rocks!) my favourite was a stock coil tank simply because the flavour in it is absolutely bloody amazing, and that is the Aspire Cleito 120 (not the normal Cleito, but the Cleito 120). I have had many people, who use fancy RTA's etc., try it out compared to theirs and they were all surprised on the excellent flavour that the tank delivers, considering it is a stock coil tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (30/8/17)

Great device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (30/8/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> I have two Minikin V2's and I love them! Would really like a Aegis, but that is simply due to the features it has, and I am very happy for now and you will find that is the general feeling with all V2 owners. Thing is, you do not need to fiddle with the wattage or such all that often, so very rarely would you need to 'unlock' the mod (slide down) however when you have a buttoned device you may press the + or - accidentally and then either vape at 1W or 180W (both happened to me, neither very nice). That being said, I know of someone who once threw his V2 out of the car while driving as the touch screen idea was just irritating him too much, however that is one person out of many, many that love it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 12 atomisers at home. Ranging from RDA to RTA to RDTA and then just the plain pre-built/stock coil ones. Until recently (I got myself a Serpent Mini 25 and it rocks!) my favourite was a stock coil tank simply because the flavour in it is absolutely bloody amazing, and that is the Aspire Cleito 120 (not the normal Cleito, but the Cleito 120). I have had many people, who use fancy RTA's etc., try it out compared to theirs and they were all surprised on the excellent flavour that the tank delivers, considering it is a stock coil tank.



@ivc_mixer thanks, my mind is set, will be getting the minikin v2

thanks for the tank advise, definitely flavour is what i'm after

lastly, how do you find the battery life on the minikin ?


----------



## Mida Khan (30/8/17)

The touchscreen is fine, just unlock slowly  

Battery life is good but best to charge the batteries using a bay charger.


----------



## David Pilkington (30/8/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Two out of my five v2's.
> 
> Best mod out there.
> 
> ...



Out of interest sake, any reason that you have 5?


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/8/17)

vicTor said:


> lastly, how do you find the battery life on the minikin ?



Though t takes 2 batteries, I find the battery life to be very good. I vape a fair amount - about 20ml a day @ 90-100W - and batteries last me almost a day.


----------



## Hardtail1969 (31/8/17)

David Pilkington said:


> Out of interest sake, any reason that you have 5?



I used to have smoks. 

Then I found the v2, and they are just awesome, rugged, last all day, and just work so well.

I run two mad dogs, two trolls, and a csmnt.

I have 5 flavours I drip and it means I am not stuck for choice.

I also have a boxer, two Frankenskull squonks, a noisy, three mechs and one DNA squonk, two smoks and a few others in rotation.

But my daily Vapes are the v2's. just cannot be beat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (31/8/17)

Mida Khan said:


> The touchscreen is fine, just unlock slowly
> 
> Battery life is good but best to charge the batteries using a bay charger.



thanks for the reply, have an awesome vape day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (31/8/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Though t takes 2 batteries, I find the battery life to be very good. I vape a fair amount - about 20ml a day @ 90-100W - and batteries last me almost a day.




thanks for the reply, have an awesome vape day


----------



## David Pilkington (31/8/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> I used to have smoks.
> 
> Then I found the v2, and they are just awesome, rugged, last all day, and just work so well.
> 
> ...


Holy shit


----------



## vicTor (25/9/17)

hi there, just a report back on this thread I started, geez, finally got my minikin, it was just one financial set back after the next, mostly my car (cant live without them)

battling to upload pic for some reason


----------



## vicTor (25/9/17)

i see it uploaded anyway, so yeah, reason i started this thread was the touch screen on this specific mod, i must report its awesome, NO issue for me at all, works well and what an awesome mod man, wow

puff count over 400 something just since yesterday !! ...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/17)

vicTor said:


> i see it uploaded anyway, so yeah, reason i started this thread was the touch screen on this specific mod, i must report its awesome, NO issue for me at all, works well and what an awesome mod man, wow
> 
> puff count over 400 something just since yesterday !! ...lol



Glad you enjoying it @vicTor 
Puffing away. 400 puffs in a day is great going!
Lol


----------



## vicTor (25/9/17)

thanks dude @Silver 

so much yet to learn, but i know I'm on the right forum for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (25/9/17)

....and i can proudly finally post in the "whats in your hand right now" thread ...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/17)

vicTor said:


> ....and i can proudly finally post in the "whats in your hand right now" thread ...lol



Indeed
And the minikin v2 is much loved by many

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (25/9/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/17)

Is that a matte brown finish ?

Looks lovely @vicTor


----------



## vicTor (25/9/17)

Silver said:


> Is that a matte brown finish ?
> 
> Looks lovely @vicTor



not its the black, lovely feel to it though. sorry its my first proper mod and so excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/17)

vicTor said:


> not its the black, lovely feel to it though. sorry its my first proper mod and so excited



No need to be sorry @vicTor 
That feeling of ones first mod is priceless
I think it needs another picture at some point from a different angle!


----------



## vicTor (25/9/17)

the minikin next to the iJust is started off with, the iJust served me well, i must say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (28/9/17)

hi @Hardtail1969 

since you have 5 minikins I thought you'd be the man to ask, since i finally just got mine i was wondering if there is any necessary "firmware" updates i should do perhaps ?

will appreciate any advice.


----------



## Hardtail1969 (28/9/17)

vicTor said:


> hi @Hardtail1969
> 
> since you have 5 minikins I thought you'd be the man to ask, since i finally just got mine i was wondering if there is any necessary "firmware" updates i should do perhaps ?
> 
> will appreciate any advice.



Not really in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor (28/9/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Not really in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thanks, have a good day further


----------



## vicTor (29/10/17)

hi @Hardtail1969 

having an issue with my Minikin, so you the man I'm running to, hope you don't mind

it's to do with the screen, seems like it is "misting" up at the bottom, looks like "condensation" of some sort, for the lack of better words

have you ever had this happen with any of your minikin's ?

can try post a picture if you'd like ?

any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## vicTor (29/10/17)




----------



## Hardtail1969 (29/10/17)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 111830



Hey, I got the same thing on a few of mine, it’s juice that has gotten between the top of the touch screen and the lcd itself.

I have taken apart one of my mini’s that had a autofire fault to see if I could access the area to clean it, and it is possible.

But as it has little effect on the operation of the mod, it’s not worth the effort in my opinion!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubiSparks (29/10/17)

@vicTor I have four of these beauts.... The one I use the most (one of 2 Blacks) also did that. I ignored it for a while and when I was ready to open it up, the misting had mysteriously dissapeared... Maybe it was temperature related since it was winter and has warmed up here in Cape Town a little. Screen's been clear over a month now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (29/10/17)

@Hardtail1969 and @BubiSparks

thanks for this feedback, but its irritating the shit out of me


Hardtail1969 said:


> Hey, I got the same thing on a few of mine, it’s juice that has gotten between the top of the touch screen and the lcd itself.
> 
> I have taken apart one of my mini’s that had a autofire fault to see if I could access the area to clean it, and it is possible.
> 
> ...




juice ?

could be, my filling is on the run and quite clumsy at times


thanks, watched a video on youtube, they opened up the mod but dint get to the screen


----------



## Hardtail1969 (29/10/17)

If you want to attempt it, the lcd is soldered to the main board by a wire, very thin, that can separate from the board easily. Also the lcd has a ribbon that seats on a connector on the main board that you will have to loosen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor (29/10/17)

BubiSparks said:


> @vicTor I have four of these beauts.... The one I use the most (one of 2 Blacks) also did that. I ignored it for a while and when I was ready to open it up, the misting had mysteriously dissapeared... Maybe it was temperature related since it was winter and has warmed up here in Cape Town a little. Screen's been clear over a month now.



thanks @BubiSparks , let me monitor it, glad though it is just not happening to me

will report back !


----------



## Mr. B (17/11/17)

vicTor said:


> hi,
> 
> as I'm only a 5 month old vaper, I'm gearing up to upgrade from my iJust S to something much better and looking at the minikin v2
> 
> ...


V2 is a great device. I passed up the chance to buy a V2 from @BioHAZarD and greatly regretted it shortly after

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (18/11/17)

Mr. B said:


> V2 is a great device. I passed up the chance to buy a V2 from @BioHAZarD and greatly regretted it shortly after
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



@Mr. B must agree, I must admit though, the v2 was my first proper mod so have had nothing to compare it to but I'm very happy with it, so next mod will have big boots to fill 

even the mist on the screen is slowly clearing up, yay

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

